# crawl space insulating



## letgo (Apr 25, 2006)

I have tile floor on top of my crawl space -- brrr!!! I already have r-25 inside each cavity and there is 6-mil plastic fastened onto the joists. It is 27" tall concrete foundation and there is just dirt down there. Couple questions-- should I heat the crawl space ( A buddy at work told me to do that) seems like throwing a lot of cash out the window.:no: 
Or should I frame around the tile area underneath and heat that?? I would love to fix this issue but not sure of the best way to go about it.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

There is a wire mesh product that can be installed in each joist cavity in your crawl space. It is electric coils. Tile store or electrical outfitter will have them. Think it is called 'Soft-Heat'.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

*heating a tile floor*

They make an "Electric blanket" made to be laid as an underlayment to tile. I think it takes 220V but check with supplier. Have done a couple for clients and they love it. Taking the cold edge off that tile will make you feel warmer. Once the tile is warmed up, it takes very little energy to keep it at temp. LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

You should lay a vapor barrier over that dirt in your crawl space. Of course that doesn't answer your question.


----------



## letgo (Apr 25, 2006)

I googled for the soft heat and came up empty handed-- Thank you for the response and I will continue researching for alternatives.


----------



## Mykey44 (Oct 10, 2006)

Try www.ThermoSoft.com


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Letgo, not that it would make a huge difference but it sounds like your vapour barrier is installed on the wrong side of your insulation (attached under the insulation to the joists). It's a pain in the butt but your vapour barrier should be installed before the insulation (which means you have to wrap the joists and subfloor with poly first). Then insulation (just like your interior walls and ceilings). Did this alteration on a cottage last year (and installed house wrap to the joists after the insulation). They used to have cold floors and now they have noticed a vast improvement...


----------



## letgo (Apr 25, 2006)

Mykey44 thank you for that link-- seems like an awesome product at a reasonable price in comparison to water radiant heating. 

I like the idea that theworx mentioned, but obviously unable to place the vapor barrier between joists and subfloor, however I am able to place the housewrap instead of plastic under the floor joists-- 
Thank you all for the helpful suggestions.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Letgo, you missed what I said. You don't place the vapour barrier between the joists and sub floor (that's not possible now). But you have to have a continuous vapour barrier on the warm (interior) side of your insulation wich entails wrapping the joists and subfloor (between the joists) hence the reason it's a pain. And you use a lot more poly having to go up one joist, over the subfloor and then down around the the next floor joist etc... but, will give you a continuous vapour barrier.


----------



## letgo (Apr 25, 2006)

theworx said:


> Letgo, you missed what I said. You don't place the vapour barrier between the joists and sub floor (that's not possible now). But you have to have a continuous vapour barrier on the warm (interior) side of your insulation wich entails wrapping the joists and subfloor (between the joists) hence the reason it's a pain. And you use a lot more poly having to go up one joist, over the subfloor and then down around the the next floor joist etc... but, will give you a continuous vapour barrier.



I am a little slow sometimes!! :blink:  
Doesnt sound so bad just time consuming!!! It is worth so I will do both vapor barrier and house wrap-- thanks again


----------



## Steve Unkie (Jan 21, 2006)

Theworx,
I have'nt seen anyone placing a vapor barrier between the insulation and the subfloor, before. It is always placed directly over the dirt in the crawl space. Is this the way that you always do it? or was there a special situation that called for this?

Steve Unkie.


----------



## radiant barrier (Nov 17, 2006)

*Crawl Space Insulation*

Should use a product called the BARRIER Under Concrete Insulation see. this can be laid on ground and around side walls. It is an insulator,vapor barrier, radon protection and moisture protection also. You can also staple MicroFoil or Igloo on the bottom of the stringers. 
Barrett Enterprises Inc.


----------



## john haddad (Nov 11, 2006)

*does your crawl space have duct work?*

If your crawlspace has duct work, the leakage should be enough to condition this space.

You should be using a poly moisture barrier. Stop the moisture from getting into the crawlspace. If you allow the moisture to travel into the crawl space you are allowing an opportunity for the moisture to travel up into the home.

What is the R-Value of the side walls. Another thing - if the crawl space is ventilated, seal the vents off. This will give you a warmer crawlspace and floors as well in the winter.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

john haddad said:


> If your crawlspace has duct work, the leakage should be enough to condition this space.
> 
> You should be using a poly moisture barrier. Stop the moisture from getting into the crawlspace. If you allow the moisture to travel into the crawl space you are allowing an opportunity for the moisture to travel up into the home.
> 
> What is the R-Value of the side walls. Another thing - if the crawl space is ventilated, seal the vents off. This will give you a warmer crawlspace and floors as well in the winter.


Bad advice never seal the vents they are there for a reason. Do it and come back in a few months. LOL they you will be replacing the moldy insulation and hopefully not any wood. :thumbsup:


----------

